# Find Max Locks up computer



## Junger (Jun 14, 2006)

Whenever I press 'Find Max Core' or 'Find Max Mem', it turns my screen black and freezes the computer. Does anyone know about a fix or why this is happening...I am running a 2.8 P4 and an ATI X1600.

Thank you,
Junger


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 14, 2006)

You might want to try disabling any ATI services and startup programs like CLI.exe. I don't think those cards are clock locked. Could you give some more details? Does it crash when you first click the buttons or after a period of time?


----------



## Junger (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow...thanks for the quick reply. I ended the processes of all 3 "cli.exe" as well as ATI2EVXX.exe and same problem. As soon as I click 'Find Max Core' or 'Find Max Mem', the screen turns black and I have to restart it.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds bad - I don't use ATI Tool anymore so I can't help too much. The only thing I could recommend would be to uninstall and then reinstall to see how it goes... if it's still happening I expect W1zzard would appreciate it if you could post it in the bug reports section of the forums here.


----------



## Riker (Jun 20, 2006)

Have you disabeld TemporalAA? AtiTool warns you if you have it on that it could interfear with finding the max core and mem.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 20, 2006)

I had a very similar thing happen on my new GTO. So what I did was remove the CLI.exe task from startup and disable the Ati Hotkey Poller and ATI Smart services. I also rolled back to the latest stable version rather than the beta and then restarted my system. When I rebooted everything was fine and it ran without problems. If you haven't tried one of these I recommend you do.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jun 20, 2006)

well your video card isnt fully supported by atitool yet. some of the beta's will work but they are not final yet. just give it some time and the x1xxx cards will be fully supported


----------

